# MutantHigh OOG Chapter4 or so



## Radiant (Oct 15, 2003)

welcome to da new oog thread, the new chapter is in creation, please do not post anithing yet. Welcome to the deadzone.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 15, 2003)

and here it is:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=66468
or at least should be.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 16, 2003)

hubba!!!
feel free to start posting. 
This is a good day, the new chapter has started, Kit answered my e-mail and I am still sick (...wait perhaps that was not so good...). Anyway, maybe it was just Kits mail that motivated me to start the game but I am so confused I can not remember. Don't know if she will be back but it is allways nice to know people are allright.
If you have questions about the outcome of the fight in Episode3 that where not answered in the newsbackflash ask here please. 
If you are wondering if this is a usuall outcome for a fight, no it is not. I just needed a way to get out of a scene that had lost its sense sometime during the third rewriting of the plot.

Fanmail:
"What happened to the satuday night party?"
For mysterious reasons it was delayed.
"Is it true you held castings for a new actress to appear in the series since Cypher will not have so much screen time for the near future?"
No comment.
"So you just changed the timeline simply cause you thought the viewers would prefer an action adventure before the next soap episode?"
Well kinda.
...
But it was to set a better scene to introduce the new character too!
...
Did I say that out loud?
...
Damn!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 17, 2003)

Great to see that the new chapter is here


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 21, 2003)

Curiously, does this show have a language filter   (My most recent post, heh)

I like your new avatar btw, Shalimar


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Curiously, does this show have a language filter  (My most recent post, heh)
> 
> I like your new avatar btw, Shalimar



Thanks, I love kittens, I actually have one now, he is a calico named mittens, he is just soo cute, he climbs on my tummy every night to go to sleep.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 21, 2003)

I like cats and dogs myself, but I can't hang around them too long since I'm allergic


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2003)

I hate all things mammal, nah I don't care I am here didn't even know it started, I usually just check my CP, so didn't see the thread open up


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2003)

Sniff, I had to give away my cat then I moved out of my old place. Miss the furry guy, had him for over half my life. At least he's at a friends place, gota make a visit.

I usually post something about the new chapter in ooc threads, old and new to take care of the CP thing but sometimes the stuff just does not show.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Sniff, I had to give away my cat then I moved out of my old place. Miss the furry guy, had him for over half my life. At least he's at a friends place, gota make a visit.
> 
> I usually post something about the new chapter in ooc threads, old and new to take care of the CP thing but sometimes the stuff just does not show.



 Ready to have some fun now


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Ready to have some fun now




me too but instead of that i have to go to a math class.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Thanks, I love kittens, I actually have one now, he is a calico named mittens, he is just soo cute, he climbs on my tummy every night to go to sleep.




Cats scare me  

I'm more of a dog person, and on the positive side my dog had a litter of six yesterday


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 23, 2003)

"In other news, the official _Mutant Academy_ website had to lock down it's forums once again due to the exorbitant amount of slash-fic..."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 28, 2003)

this is bad, just saw that the site will close down for a while. 
Toki, Aenion and Shlimar are allready on the safe place but Sollir, Robert and Sir Ossis should get an account here:
http://artificial-evil.net/Forums/index.php?s=
That is Tokis board and if he doesn't kick us out the show will go on there.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 28, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> this is bad, just saw that the site will close down for a while.
> Toki, Aenion and Shlimar are allready on the safe place but Sollir, Robert and Sir Ossis should get an account here:
> http://artificial-evil.net/Forums/index.php?s=
> That is Tokis board and if he doesn't kick us out the show will go on there.




Apparantly that was tonight, by now they have gathered enough funds to continue for at least another year 

I got kinda freaked out myself this morning.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 28, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Apparantly that was tonight, by now they have gathered enough funds to continue for at least another year
> 
> I got kinda freaked out myself this morning.




well we are still here so it seems we can just stay. And there i safed the whole game in a moment of panick. Still if the board should ever go down look there for the game.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 31, 2003)

"Thrown clear of vehicle... check... little details one likes to know "

nope sorry, you said you climb out. No one was thrown out that would have caused a tiny little bit more damage than the average human body can take. Just had that picure of Joey climbing out in a daze. I shouldn't post on the run, allways causes misunderstandings.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2003)

as usuall background stuff comes in form of the delta times. You can allways asiume that you characters know the stuff from there.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> "In other news, the official _Mutant Academy_ website had to lock down it's forums once again due to the exorbitant amount of slash-fic..."




what?!!! Don't scare me. My ex was reading that stuff all the time.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 3, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> what?!!! Don't scare me. My ex was reading that stuff all the time.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 10, 2003)

there is Michael? Glad nobody asked yet. Now I can tell before anione can claim I have forgotten about it. He called in sick, saying he has a headache and Clair heard him mumbling in his sleep the whole night.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 10, 2003)

.........bla....................


----------



## Radiant (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll roll the new turn tonight, anyone who hasn't posted an action till then will loose the action for the turn.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 16, 2003)

Argh!  Kittens so cute!

As ya'all know  - I just adore 'em.

Well what did I miss?  I missed the good old teen angst.

Can Katie return or did she die in the last comic book?


----------



## Radiant (Nov 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Argh!  Kittens so cute!
> 
> As ya'all know  - I just adore 'em.
> 
> ...




you'r kidding? We all just waited for your return to give our life purpose again  
Katie just stayed home, not so bad considering the others crashed with the plane. Give me a sec to think what to do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 16, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> you'r kidding? We all just waited for your return to give our life purpose again





Well, naturally!


----------



## Radiant (Nov 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well, naturally!




yeah, I allready forgot how I missed that attitude   
Welcome back.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well, naturally!



 Won't touch that one but it would be ncie to have you back Joey can be his bad I want every girl for myself again thing... of course Eris coms first though 

Feral claws are the big hurty...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 16, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Won't touch that one but it would be ncie to have you back Joey can be his bad I want every girl for myself again thing... of course Eris coms first though
> 
> Feral claws are the big hurty...





hehe Katie's got her own set of romantic entanglements that hopefully get realized


----------



## Radiant (Nov 17, 2003)

got bored at campus and threw a few facts around, if you want to know anything else or more details about the mentiones events just ask away.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 17, 2003)

So did we beat those guys or what?  Joey is about to choke someone you know...


----------



## Radiant (Nov 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> So did we beat those guys or what?  Joey is about to choke someone you know...




Eris attacked, gona make the rolls this eve.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 18, 2003)

sorry for the Atlanta thing folks. I'm basically using half the background of the Brave New World Corebook here and it's bit much information. By decidng to give out the infos about Russia later I also missed the part about the cold war still going on. I think we have all the history changes complete now, so there shouldn't be any other cities vanishing cause of events that lie ten years and more back.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 18, 2003)

So, what happened to the Olympics from a few years back?


----------



## Radiant (Nov 18, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> So, what happened to the Olympics from a few years back?




Ask Matt Forbeck, he wrote the city blasting stuff.   I only took parts from his game, otherwise the world would look even more different, but I wanted to keep it at least a bit closer to the stuff we're used to.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 21, 2003)

hangover. will post later.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hangover. will post later.




tsk tsk - I hope it was a good time at least


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hangover. will post later.



 Excuses, excuses


----------



## Radiant (Nov 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> tsk tsk - I hope it was a good time at least




it was and so was friday but did anyone notice there saturday went?
Back now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 23, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> it was and so was friday but did anyone notice there saturday went?
> Back now.




hehe - we noticed 

But then I don't know about you, but I certainly had my good times Friday and Saturday...


----------



## Radiant (Nov 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> hehe - we noticed
> 
> But then I don't know about you, but I certainly had my good times Friday and Saturday...




I had thursday and friday, and paid for it saturday. Didn't even wake up to see daylight.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 28, 2003)

excuses excuses...
the gm of this humble game has totally lost his senses over a girl, hence the silence for the last weak. The pathetic part is that he didn't even know her name.
Until an hour ago that is. Hubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aenion (Nov 28, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> excuses excuses...
> the gm of this humble game has totally lost his senses over a girl, hence the silence for the last weak. The pathetic part is that he didn't even know her name.
> Until an hour ago that is. Hubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Congrats


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 28, 2003)

hehe

Gotta love that stage of dating!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 28, 2003)

Good luck radiant! 

I wish I knew what I was missing


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey I am back did I miss anything?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 7, 2003)

Just more time of Clair being unconscious


----------



## Radiant (Dec 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hey I am back did I miss anything?




well. Let me think. I met the women of my dreams. It took me a week to even find out her name. And then I met her again it was togehter with her girlfriend. 
So I went from being ridiculusly happy to totaly depressed and didn't post in either state. But seriously cool to hear you'r back 

edit: not sure if that was clear in english. Let's just add that they where kissing and flirting all the time. At least I know there was nothing I could have done. This might just have been the first time in my life I wished I wasn't a guy.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 7, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Just more time of Clair being unconscious




you'r kinda like awake again since that post in which Brighteye healed you.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Dec 8, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ...... I wished I wasn't a guy.




Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 8, 2003)

*is pretty estatic she is not a guy*

 

of course you guys say that, but you wouldn't survive a day being a woman with all the associated biological insanity of nature that comes with it


----------



## Radiant (Dec 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *is pretty estatic she is not a guy*
> 
> 
> 
> of course you guys say that, but you wouldn't survive a day being a woman with all the associated biological insanity of nature that comes with it




Kit, I would die for that girl, there aren't enough biological insanities in the whole evolution of life on earth to scare me of then she is concerned.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 9, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Kit, I would die for that girl, there aren't enough biological insanities in the whole evolution of life on earth to scare me of then she is concerned.




hehe

 

I love infatuation!  Isn't that just the best stage?

Hey who knows?  She might be bi....


----------



## Radiant (Dec 9, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




grin, it is the most funny state while you'r not in it. Right now it just sucks to know exactly there you are and still being unable to anything against it.

Maybe, maybe not, I'd rather not think about it. I'll see her again in the Crash anyway so time will tell.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Dec 9, 2003)

Hmmm.... maybe we should go to off-topic and start a thread about gender issues, attraction and gamer compatibility?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> grin, it is the most funny state while you'r not in it. Right now it just sucks to know exactly there you are and still being unable to anything against it.
> 
> Maybe, maybe not, I'd rather not think about it. I'll see her again in the Crash anyway so time will tell.




Well then  good luck anyways

My current problem is too many boys and how to juggle 'em all.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well then  good luck anyways
> 
> My current problem is too many boys and how to juggle 'em all.




problem update: had a nice talk with her yesterday, just happy to know her at all now. At least I managed that.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Radiant (Dec 25, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... maybe we should go to off-topic and start a thread about gender issues, attraction and gamer compatibility?




why? I don't care about other peoples problems with that;-) Then I'm bathing in self-pity I tend to care only about myself


----------



## Aenion (Dec 25, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> problem update: had a nice talk with her yesterday, just happy to know her at all now. At least I managed that.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone




Merry Christmas to you all too


----------



## Radiant (Dec 27, 2003)

Shopping list: Scanner
Time to buy that thing myself. Will provide pics of the Gencon later. 
And yeah it really was a coincidence that they are named like that conv

edit: about names. Did anyone know that there actualy was a group named Hellions in the X-Men series. Must have been some enemies of the new Mutants, only read about it in X-Force. Now you really can't use any name and be sure it didn't allready appear.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2003)

Hrm, I don't suppose those Gencon's look anything like those Resident Evil zombie dogs do they?  Just the image that popped out in my mind, 



> about names. Did anyone know that there actualy was a group named Hellions in the X-Men series. Must have been some enemies of the new Mutants, only read about it in X-Force. Now you really can't use any name and be sure it didn't allready appear.




Yep, though that's just because I'm a geek   Actually, I just found out about it when I was surfing a website not too long ago.

Also I'll add a (late) Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## Radiant (Dec 28, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hrm, I don't suppose those Gencon's look anything like those Resident Evil zombie dogs do they?  Just the image that popped out in my mind,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll post a pic of the thing as soon as I get it. Really have no idea how the Zombie dogs in Resident Evil looked like.

I saw the stuff about Hellions in an X-Force/New Warrirors crossover there it said that the teams each contain ex-memeber of the NM and the Hellions. Maybe, just maybe I have too many X-Men comics...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2003)

did anyone see more rules about computer hacking in the rulebook? I didn't find anything besides setting high difficutly rules but there just has to be a more comiclike way of handling competing hackers.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 29, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> did anyone see more rules about computer hacking in the rulebook? I didn't find anything besides setting high difficutly rules but there just has to be a more comiclike way of handling competing hackers.




hehe



well - we can get all techie-like if you want to


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> well - we can get all techie-like if you want to




oh dear  
Having to cope with that stuff all day is quite enough for me thanks


----------



## Radiant (Jan 1, 2004)

happy new year!!!  
Now I guess I need another day of sleep or so. Going to roll the actions then so everyone who hasn't posted an action yet can still do it before tomorow.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> OOC: Since there are no really good rules 'bout hacking I'll just made competetive rolls for now. Sine kathy has probable at least some idea of how good her opponent is I'll tell you that you'r edge in the rolls is less than five.
> If he wins he can shut you out and of he wins by more than five he can trace you. If you win by five on the other hand you can shut him out for a minute or so.And access his personal comp at the same time of course.




Ok since I don't have a MM book, is there a way to give a temporary boost to your powers?  And how does that work?


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Ok since I don't have a MM book, is there a way to give a temporary boost to your powers?  And how does that work?




yes there is. You can boost one of your powers by 2 with extra effort but become fatigued by it. Which you can negate with a hero point. I'd rather spent a herp point on the roll itself in that case though. So far you'vbe got a natural nine (can't tell you how good you opponent rolled, you'll have to decide to reroll or not before you know that). 
Of course you can boost you'r powers and reroll if you want to spent two points.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 21, 2004)

nice to see you're with us again Shalimar. I hope your survivd your christmas stress without lasting damage.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2004)

I think I am fine, going one day at a time for now, hopefully everything will turn out fine.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think I am fine, going one day at a time for now, hopefully everything will turn out fine.




I'm glad you're back!  I missed ya.  Hope you're alright.  Hit me up on MSN or or AOL sometime so we can chat.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 11, 2004)

sorry Shalimar, I couldn't find such extensive rules on intimidation in the rulebook, there did you find them?
In this case I just rolled a normal chek against the king-guy. But in case of groups I allways asume that you got them all under control then you intimidate the leader, at least for a moment.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2004)

Page 84-85 
Intimidating Prescence Extra under the Super Charisma Power

Your  meer presence can frighten others.  You can use intimidating Presence once per round as a half action.  All opponents within 30 feet of you must make Will saving throws (DC 10+ Super Charisma Rank [18]). Those who fail are shaken and suffer a -2 penalty to attack rolls, saves, and skill checks for a number of rounds equal to your charisma bonus [12 rounds, 8+4].  Targets whose power level is less than your Charisma bonus [12] and who fail the save by 10 or more flee from you as quickly as possible (or collapse and Cower, if they are unable to escape).  A successful save means that the target is unaffected by your intimidating Prescence for the remainder of the encounter.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 19, 2004)

*The screen shows a living room with Joe Average's family sitting on the couch. The children cry while their sobbing parents try to calm them down. Then a calm voice from the of starts to speak.*
"Do you hate it too than a good show is cancelled? Especialy if it was your kids favourite?"
*The roof begins to shake and dust falls on the family.*
*Finally something heavy crashes through the roof, leaving a big hole in it. Then the dust settles Gert lifts himself up from the couch there he feel righ between the crying children, both hands comforting on their shoulder and smiling into the camera like the nicest alligator ever to hit the screens.*
*The voice draws a deep breath and continues like some anouncer on a wrestling match*
"But not with Mutant High folks cause we're back on a budget and better than ever!"
*The screen explodes in flaming letters "Crossfire: Mutant High" and a mask in stars and stripes becomes visible behind them. The camera zooms right through the eyehole in the star and flashing scens fill the screen:
-Black military helicopters flying in low attack formation towards Isla Verde
-A Vampire with bared fangs and stylish leather clothes in mid-air combat with Domi
-Fabiene between her fellow Hellions suddenly teleporting to step out of a shadow right behind Jackson.
-Reaver standing on top a scyscrapper in New York City, his eyes of blue fire gazijng over its streets
*
"Get ready, this one will rock your world"
...
...
...
"Brought to you by Radiant Comics, don't forget to buy the T-Shirt"

_Now, seriously the game will go on with at least two to three posts a week. I hope more. Finally got at least some grip on my new classes, my money problems are only a sad rest of their former glory and I finally have a contract for a new place to live. If possible I will post once a day but considering how much I still have to do before everything is settled I can not promise that.
And btw, thanks for still being around all of you. It's more than I deserve after letting this all hang out to dry for so long._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

I hate you Radiant but lets be friends


----------



## Radiant (Feb 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I hate you Radiant but lets be friends




but you're a rabbit. That would be so ... wrong!
Plus I hate your shirt.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 25, 2004)

vulnerable to elicricity, tsk tsk. 
Toki, you had a DC20 con safe through the healing power but failed. Do you want to spent a hero point to reroll?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 2, 2004)

did you know that it's possible to turn your anke almost 180 degrees? Yeah I didn't know either, that was until satruday night (or sunday morning however you want to see it).
The reall challenge then is to get out of your boots before your ankle has swollen so far that you can only cut it of (which would be no fun at all then the damn things cost 200 bucks).
Of course the fun just starts then cause you can spent the whole sunday morning in hospital there they say nice things like:
"You know it ain't broken but I think you came as close as you can. Don't worry in you can leave the house in a week and in two you can probably work normal again.
As a nice ad it hurts like hell even while you don't move it but they twist and turn it under the X-ray to see how far it goes which really made my day.

Just felt like sharing my luck with the world.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 4, 2004)

Poor Radiant. Can we point and make fun of you now?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 5, 2004)

sorry Sollir, you can only use powerstunts with thise nifty points not extras. You could have boosted Joeys attributes for his con chek from Brighteyes healing but since he didn't answer if he want to spent the hero point to get that roll I will just asume he doesn't.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 5, 2004)

Shalimar: oog: sorry I don't think you can do that at all, there is nothing for it under extra effort and there is no powerstunt or extra to give regeneration touch range. Btw Clair didn't use his power on him this time, the only one who tried to use the healing power on him since he was fried again was Brighteye.
Somehow this is the fried rabbit episode*shrugs*


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

Actually the extra would just be the general "Range" extra. The range increments are Personal to Touch, from Touch to Normal, Normal to Sight. Its the lowest category on th ranges list, it would be extra effort to boost my regeneration to a range of touch from personal.

I was planning on he giving him the regeneration with a kiss, I think it feeds into the Drama of the moment.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 7, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Poor Radiant. Can we point and make fun of you now?




not if you value any of your vital body parts


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I was planning on he giving him the regeneration with a kiss, I think it feeds into the Drama of the moment.



Cute.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Actually the extra would just be the general "Range" extra. The range increments are Personal to Touch, from Touch to Normal, Normal to Sight. Its the lowest category on th ranges list, it would be extra effort to boost my regeneration to a range of touch from personal.
> 
> I was planning on he giving him the regeneration with a kiss, I think it feeds into the Drama of the moment.




stop knowing so much about the rules   
yep you'r right you can use extras with extra effort so I guess Joey gets his kiss.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> stop knowing so much about the rules
> yep you'r right you can use extras with extra effort so I guess Joey gets his kiss.



 I am not dead yet?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 9, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am not dead yet?




nope you where not dying. That's what those healers meant then they said they saved you from dying. 
Even with your weakness for electricity I would have been quite amazed if you had managed to die with two mutants with the healing power and a normal medic directly beside you.

edit: an important thing I should ad is that I am not using the optional rules for instant death. Forst they're optional anyway and second this is a happy, heroic game about teenagers.
This also means that as long as you still have 1 or more hero points you can not bite the dust cause you can allways get out of the dying condition by spending one. (See "Escape death" Page 106)

edit2: And apart from all that, should deaths occur you can be sure they will be tragic and spectacular. Had Joey dyed he would have gotten a little more thant just that one "he's burned" sentence.
Really, I value your characters a bit more than that.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 9, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> sorry Sollir, you can only use powerstunts with thise nifty points not extras. You could have boosted Joeys attributes for his con chek from Brighteyes healing but since he didn't answer if he want to spent the hero point to get that roll I will just asume he doesn't.




ok that was wrong Mr Furryfoot, you can use both extras and powerstunts with extra effort. My mistake. You still can't overcome flaws though.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 10, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A few notes...
> 
> ...if you need to use your Action Points if you are making a D20 roll, post the conditions for which it is used, or if not I will assume that you did not wish to spend the points. It is a little rough, but better then you posting an ation, I roll and then wait for you to decide if you wish to use a point or not. So post a condition for an Action Point usage, and I will follow that condition to the letter of the law LOL  I hope that works...




Since this idea rules I will do buisness as usuaol and steal it.  Some of you did it like that allready.
It still leaves the problem with damage though since you might just don't know that you will get hit before it happens. Any suggestions?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

I can remember someone asking me about the Ultimate X-Men uniforms here a while ago then you got yours and since I just stumbled upon one:


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

we have uniforms, I thought it was in Joey's contract to only wear sandals and board shorts?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> we have uniforms, I thought it was in Joey's contract to only wear sandals and board shorts?




yes you got uniforms for the training seesions sometime in the first or second ep. Shalimar even posted a pic of her in it. They even give you a nifty +1 protection. Since you where on a test flight and Luka would not let you go without I have been adding that to your safes all the time. 
If you have missed the description, they look blue and black (instead of yellow as on the pic) and I left it to each of you to customize the description cause each one is different. You have two examples above. 
You just haven't used them since that first training session so I guess you allready forgot about them.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Joey wears board shorts irregardless, lets his fans get pissy...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey wears board shorts irregardless, lets his fans get pissy...




now since Joey is one of the last actors who regularly comes to the set no one will mind.
After the current episode we will have to seriously consider what we will do. We have more or less only three players left posting regularly. The series will have to be cancelled if we don't start casting new canditates.

Oh yes one more just cause I have it:


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

We have like 3-4 active players how many do you need?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2004)

I've heard there would be a casting here? Seems the game is going well, as I see. Chapter 4. That makes the game even more interesting, as it has more chance to not die... if the new cast is as willing as the one remaining of the original one.

Where I take my number to meet the jury?


----------



## Aenion (Mar 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> now since Joey is one of the last actors who regularly comes to the set no one will mind.
> After the current episode we will have to seriously consider what we will do. We have more or less only three players left posting regularly. The series will have to be cancelled if we don't start casting new canditates.
> 
> Oh yes one more just cause I have it:




I've been very busy for the past few months but now I'm back to stay 

It shouldn't be too hard to recruite new castmembers, M&M seems to be pretty popular on these boards and we already have 1 victim. Maybe we could redirect some people who are trying to get into Generation Legacy to here.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> We have like 3-4 active players how many do you need?




one more and I'm happy. And it looks like we just got someone  



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I've heard there would be a casting here? Seems the game is going well, as I see. Chapter 4. That makes the game even more interesting, as it has more chance to not die... if the new cast is as willing as the one remaining of the original one.
> 
> Where I take my number to meet the jury?




if you can bite yourself through the endless introduction at the begining of Episode 1 you will know the background world. Just think of a character and you're good to go. There isn't much else to say, there's no real difference to what counted in X-Men except that it isn't the Marvel Universe.



> I've been very busy for teh past few months but now I'm back to stay
> 
> It shouldn't be too hard to recruite new castmembers, M&M seems to be pretty popular on these boards and we already have 1 victim. Maybe we could redirect some people who are trying to get into Generation Legacy to here.




I hope that some of the old one's will wake up again now that the game is running with some speed again.
We will see. With you, Tokiwong and Shalimar as active as you are it's fine. If Velmont joins it will be allright. Sir Osis told me that he will be gone for a month so I still hope there's a chance that he will be back.
Yeah it's fun to see how many are waiting for that but Generation Legacy just rules, I followed that from the begining.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2004)

I reach the end of the endless introduction... nice background, dark view of the owrld, some dangerous alphas on the run, I suppose we are playing deltas (I like the name... hehe, I have made too much science it seems), but I would have some questions:

What the PL to start?
Any special rules to follow? (Some powers restricted, only mutation sources, ect...)
What mutant is in the group? (Optionnnal, but best to be sure I don't duplicate someone character).


----------



## Aenion (Mar 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I reach the end of the endless introduction... nice background, dark view of the owrld, some dangerous alphas on the run, I suppose we are playing deltas (I like the name... hehe, I have made too much science it seems), but I would have some questions:
> 
> What the PL to start?
> Any special rules to follow? (Some powers restricted, only mutation sources, ect...)
> What mutant is in the group? (Optionnnal, but best to be sure I don't duplicate someone character).




The Rogues Gallery is right here

and it actually worked for once


----------



## Radiant (Mar 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I reach the end of the endless introduction... nice background, dark view of the owrld, some dangerous alphas on the run, I suppose we are playing deltas (I like the name... hehe, I have made too much science it seems), but I would have some questions:
> 
> What the PL to start?
> Any special rules to follow? (Some powers restricted, only mutation sources, ect...)
> What mutant is in the group? (Optionnnal, but best to be sure I don't duplicate someone character).




The world is a blend of ideas I stole from X-Men and the Brave New World rpg. Yes you're deltas, there are very few alphas left in the world (one had short role during the current episode, afterwards Spain had one less city).
Characters start at PL 8. The only source of superpowers in the Crossfire world is Mutation.
Most importantly, the game is not about a team of superheroes but about teenage mutants on high school there angst, love and the next party are as important as any threat to the world.
Sometimes they even team up in a fight, it happened two times in the whole four Episodes 
Despite the dark background the game is not that dark itself. The HAVEN institute (there all the characters live) lies in Costa Rica, one of the few countries there mutants are accepted as normal people. Plus you have lots of beach and sea around...
It was mostly inspired by the X-Men Evolution animated series. 

Current inhabitants of the Haven institute:
-Domi-joned the group during ep 4 and has power over the wind. Unfortunately the air likes her so much it doesn't let her go,so she can never land and has no chance of hiding her powers. [Aenion]
-Joey-that surferboy has the power to get one cute girl after the other. He claims that his true mutant power is control over water but don't believe a word of it. (Tokiwong)
-Eris-Regeneration, Catlike reflexes and so much super-charisma that she is begining to create her own creavity field, at least then boys are concerned.
...not that all girls are safe either.
-Jackson-the groups telepath. Also has the power to create objects from slimy ectoplasm, a power that doesn't exactly make him popular. He must be a distant relative of Joey though cause even after he slimed Vampire, an enemy of the group he is now dating her.*shugs*(RobertRaets)
-Clair-His powers make him everyones best friend, he can take others wounds upon himself, protect them with forcefields or boost them.(SollirFurryfoot, i don't know if he is still with us)
-Jono-Got his whole torso blasted away and replaced with whirling energy. Can fire kinetic energy blasts.(Sir Ossis of Liver, said he will be back in less then a month
-Katie-a supergenius who can control computers and has magnetic powers
(Kitana Vorr, don't know if she is still here or not either)
-Michael-Spreads a deadly decease with his touch and can corrode matter just by looking at it. (by now an NPC)

then you creante your character worry only about the pcs that are still active. If the other players don't show up soon there characters will either leave or become npcs.

Other important people in Haven:
-Dr Luka Garcia:  A briliant Dr of genetics with the power to phase through solid objects. No one knows why she created the school or there she got the money for the project.
Patriot/John Singer: An ex soldier from the US. The combat trainer. He can fire flamestrikes or soround his hands with fire in close combat. 
Gert: The only human on the institute. Teacher, housekeeper, tech and sometimes babysitter.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

wait a second this a mutant game... we have powers? and I thought I was just here to look good...

_*rereads the script....*_

Hmm... why was I not informed sooner!


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2004)

Great, I may have a good concept, just need to think about it a bit, and the powers I am thinking are taken by no one, and I think could do a nice addition, even if everyone show up again...

I'll come back later with a background...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> wait a second this a mutant game... we have powers? and I thought I was just here to look good...
> 
> _*rereads the script....*_
> 
> Hmm... why was I not informed sooner!




not that they are terribly important 
Still at the end of the season there might even be some superhero-like action.
Wow I can still type drunk as I am.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2004)

will there be pie, or superheroic pie?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

A young boy is in Son-kyo, his shinai on his legs, his eyes closed. He is in a dojo with walls made of rice paper. The walls are painted with oriental design, mainly scene of nature of Japan. A man is standing behind the boy and look at him silently. No one move for over 15 minutes. The silence is broken by the men, who whisper:

"Now, we will see if you have been able to focus yourself."

The man put a headband over the eyes of the young boy. He then take a shinai on the wall, and place himself in Jodan-no-kamae. The young boy, at that moment, stand up and place himself in Hasso-no-kamae. It takes more than two minutes before the man start to move, but each strike made by the man is blocked by the young boy. The boy doesn't seem to try to replicate at the attack, he simply try to protect himself. The fight goes like that for ten minutes, the two figther turning around the room, the young boy blocking everyblow he received. Suddendly, at no apparent reason, he strike at the right legs. The man try to block, but to slow, he only deviate the strike on his feet. The two figther move away from one another and go in Son-kyo.

The young boy remove the headband and looks at his master. The master smile.

Note: Kendo vocabulary: http://www.rain.org/~galvan/glossary.txt
---------

Two years later, the young boy is in middle of Seattle. He is with a friend of him in te middle of a mall. 

"How goes the school, Sanji?"

"Not bad Patrick. I need to study a bit harder if I want to enter medecine, which mean I may have to cut the Kendo but it would be just too hard."

"You should have come with me in electronics. It is easy, you would have a lot more time than trying to enter medecine, and the departement is next to the nursery departement. You should take a look at them, they are so lovely."

"I have no time or interest for the girls for now... and when I'll have, I'll be working with the same girl you are looking at."

"Yeh, you will have thirty and they will all have a man in their lives. It won't hurt you to stop studying and practicing kendo for one night and come with me. I know a club where we can go without the bouncer kicking us out because we are too young. Come on."

"No thanks, I have two exams next week, I need to study. I want to become doctor, but I need to work three more time than anyone else. My chance to enter are pretty low, but they are there. But I must not let my discipline down."

"Yeah, yeah, Kendo stuff! Let's take a look at that electronic shop before the movie start."

--------

Sanji is in Los Angeles, walking in the dark street, late at night. He doesn't take care of people around him, he only want to come back to his hotel. He have stayed too long at that girl house. She is pretty cute, but she is finally too immature for his age, and Sanji doesn't like that, and he finally got a reason to leave. He spot someone following him. He  continue to walk as if he adn't seen it. He cut by a park to cut 5 minutes of walk, but it is there where two other guy intercept him.

"What are you doing here, chinese! You're not welcome."

"I am american, and my father is from Japan, not China."

"China, Japan, it is the same. You are not welcome, so if you want to go safely, you will give us what you hold in your pocket."

"I have nothing" and Sanji show his empty pocket, except his hotel key.

"In that case, we will have to make you pay another way..."

One move foward and try to hit him, but Sanji dodge easily the blow. Blow after blow, Sanji dodge everything, without tryin to replicate, but the other one, and the first guy who was following him start to surround him.

"The mice is trapped!" say one of the guys with a big smile.

Sanji close his eyes and start to listen, hearing every move around him. He doesn't like the situation and would prefer to be at his hotel room. For a moment, he sees his hotel room clearly in his head. The sound seems different suddendly. He open his eyes, and see the bed of his hotel room in front of him. The parc and the guys have dissapeared, and Sanji is standing in his hotel room...

-------

Sanji is with Patrick, in Patrick's house. In the basement, Patrick have build a small shop where he create some stuff for fun.

"You should not do that, Patrick. Your invention are just too hot. It may bring the MC on you. As long as you don't use your super-brain, you will be safe."

"What the use of having a super-brain if you can't use it. And you, look at you, you manpulate space. Every physician is dreaming to find how to bind the space, and you can do it by a simple wish. That's just freek."

"Yeah, and I have used it twice only, once by accident, and once to see what I could do. It is pretty impressive, and that's exactly why I won't use it."

"Well, if you ever need to defend yourself, you'll need that" Patrick give a Shinai to Sanji "You see that switch. you have three postion. Off, low and High. You see on this bamboo, the little metal lamel. The switch control the intensity of the electric field generated by the Shinai. At high, you may render someone unconcious, and at low, you won't do worst than stunning him. A pretty good defensive wepaon, and no chance to kill anyone."

"I won't ever use it, or even need it."

"You never know. Keep it please. For me."

"Ok..."

-------

Sanji is reading the newspaper, searching for any news about Patrick. The MC have come to his house yesterday. They have come, turn the house upside down, taken everyting that Patrick have invented and took Patrick away. He is not sure who would have given Patrick to the MC. Surely a girl he would had wanted to impress with one of his gadget and finished by scarring her. Patrick wasn't really the most cautious guy he knew. He now only hope the MC wouldn't learn he was a Delta too. Nothing... just too frequent these day to attract the attention fo the news. Well, he couldn't do much for now, except to study for his exams of first year of medecine.

-------

So, what do you think of that for backgound? I havn't put any stats yet, but you can see things out of that background that I will include in my stats. And one other question. How much cost skills?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

oh my god my mutant school didn't have the token oriental kid yet!!! How could I miss something that obvious?????  

Now really, great idea. We didn't have anyone like that yet. Let me think how to get you in.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

OK, talking stats, I was thinking to have the power to bind space, which would give something like that:

Teleport
extra: Running
extra: ESP
extra: Telescopic Sense (Sight) 
extra: Telescopic Sense (Hearing)
*Cost: 6pp*

That would be the easy way to build it, but there is the rule on page 95, talking of secondary effect, when building power. Using that rules, I could build the power like that:

Space Control:
effect: Teleport
secondary effect: Running
effect: Telescopic Sense (Sight)
effect: Telescopic Sense (Hearing)
secondary effect: ESP
*Cost: 4pp* and an extra 4 point for the two secondary effect.

The only difference, it with the latest version, it isI can't use ESP at the same time of Telescopic Sense and I can't use Running at the same time of Teleport. What version you want to see?

And the Shinai will be a device like that:

Shinai +3S
Extra: Energy Field(Electricity) 3
Stunt: Stun

I took the stat of a sword, but as a Shinai is notmeant to kill, I choose the damage as stun damage.

Finally, what is the cost for skills 2:1 as in What if? game?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

sorry, with so many characters to keep track if I'd prefer them with powers right from the book so I have at least a chance to keep track of them.
And yep skills are 2-1.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

*SPACE BINDER*
Concept/Archetype: Teleporter

Real Name: Sanji Takamoto 
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 157 Pounds
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Ethnicity: Asian
Birthplace: San Fransisco
Base of Ops: -
1st Appearance: -

*ABILITIES*
STR      14    +2
DEX      14    +2
CON      14    +2
INT      13    +1
WIS      18    +4
CHA      10     0

*SAVES*
DMG      +6
FORT     +4
REF      +4
WILL     +8

*MOVEMENT*
INIT         +2
BASE SPD     30/60/120
TELEPORT SPD 40/80/40960

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      6
DEF           18
FLAT          16
MENTAL        20

BASE ATT      3
MELEE         +5
RANGED        +5
MENTAL        +7

*SKILLS*
Balance [3/1]
Concentration  [9/4]
Language  [-/1]
Listen  [10/6]
Medecine  [3/2]
Move Silently [4/2]
Science (Biology)  [3/2]
Spot  [10/6]

*LANGUAGE*
English, Japanese, Spanish

*FEATS*
 Attack Focus (armed)
 Blind-Fight
 Dodge
 Expertise
 Heroic Surge
 Instant Stand
 Iron Will
 Penetrating Vision (Super)
 Toughness

*POWERS*
 Teleport [+8] _(Mutation)_
  extra: ESP
  stunt: Extended Teleport
  stunt: Turnabout
  stunt: Fusillade

 Weapon (+3S) [+3] _(Device)_
  extra: Energy Field (+3S) (Electricity)
  stunt: Stun

 Amazing Save (Damage) [+2] _(Training)_
  extra: Amazing Save (Fortitude)
  extra: Amazing Save (Reflex)
  extra: Amazing Save (Will)

*COST*
abilities    [23]
base att     [9]
base def     [12]
skills       [12]
feats        [18]
powers       [46]
weakness     [0]
total        [120]
unspent      [0]


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

velmont you rule. Just one more thing each character has to speak spanish as an additonal language but you all get that for free so you just have to write it down.
Now give me the weekend to see how to get you in. Sorry but having the whole crew stranded in the jungle causes some difficulties.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> velmont you rule. Just one more thing each character has to speak spanish as an additonal language but you all get that for free so you just have to write it down.
> Now give me the weekend to see how to get you in. Sorry but having the whole crew stranded in the jungle causes some difficulties.




I added my languages, so I have:

English : Native
Japanese : Buy with skill points
Spanish : Bonus

Oh, and my weapon and energy field does stun damage...

*Edit: One last thing. I drop all-around vision (which I was thinking would had been more in relation with Telescopic Vision power, or how I can bind the space around me) and took Instand Stand in place (which make pretty martial art feat...)*


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 19, 2004)

>Wonders how Radiant is going to work Spacebinder into the story<


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> >Wonders how Radiant is going to work Spacebinder into the story<




*wonders too*


----------



## Velmont (Mar 19, 2004)

If you need a little help, I can include in my background smoething to help you, just tell what you need.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 19, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> If you need a little help, I can include in my background smoething to help you, just tell what you need.




Get your character in a plane over the amazon for some reason or another 

We'll find you


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

I will wait till the end of the weekend to see if Kit shows up again. If she does I have a nice sideplot for her and Velmont.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 21, 2004)

has someone seen Shalimar this week? She has more or less hit the main plot.
And is one of the only three regular posters remaining too. So without her this thing is really lost.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

I talk to her regularly, so I will find out


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2004)

I am finding it really hard to post in this game, I think its just the slump of losing soo many players, and all of the lapse time, it just kind of feels like pulling teeth.  I don't know how to really fix it, we have just lost soo much momentum, I honestly don't know what to say, it just feels like I keep getting pulled out of the character.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 21, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I am finding it really hard to post in this game, I think its just the slump of losing soo many players, and all of the lapse time, it just kind of feels like pulling teeth.  I don't know how to really fix it, we have just lost soo much momentum, I honestly don't know what to say, it just feels like I keep getting pulled out of the character.




Can't blame you. In fact I was thinking the same thing for a while now.
Just kept answering the posts that still came.
I don't even remember then this game started but its been damn long ago. Only natural that most players left.
I don't know about the rest of you but I don't have any idea how to get this back on track.
Sucks cause I have plot for twelve eps and a lot more stuff for the universe but I think the game is dead.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, it is too bad to hear this, I was looking foward to play Space Binder. Well, I don't lose hope yet. I didn't see yet: "The game is dead"...

How much player there was at start to this game?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 21, 2004)

Um, hi.  

Sorry for not posting for a long while-I know I've been neglecting my PBP games for the most part, but as of yesterday I'm finished with most of my hectic stuff.  I kept on putting things off for the next day, saying I can post the next day instead, and do whatever crap I needed to do during that night.  If it's not too late though I actually have time to post now if you want me to reprise my role as Clair.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 21, 2004)

hey there Sollir 

now what to do?
*head explodes*


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

ok we allready have two new interested players. M&m is popular enough around here that we can count on having as many as we want. 

So here's my final decision and you can count on it 
I will NOT let Crossfire: Mutant High go the way of the dodo.
I have spent too much time for the universe and I just love it. 
Shalimar has a good point then she says the game has lost most of its momentum and I myself think it tastes of a thousand year old sand right now. 
So I wil lchange some things. Not sure how exactly it will look then I'm finished but Haven will open it's gate again and every one of you who still wants to play can keep his character. 
Give me some time to think all this over.

Just give me a note if your interested at all. And don't just do it because you think to have to or something like that. We will get enough fresh blood to fill out any looses but I won't leave anyone who's still with me behind either.

The current episode is on hold until I know what we decided to do.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

I just want chicks, can I play?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

_just because the last post on a page is so easily missed, here it is again:_

ok we allready have two new interested players. M&m is popular enough around here that we can count on having as many as we want. 

So here's my final decision and you can count on it 
I will NOT let Crossfire: Mutant High go the way of the dodo.
I have spent too much time for the universe and I just love it. 
Shalimar has a good point then she says the game has lost most of its momentum and I myself think it tastes of a thousand year old sand right now. 
So I wil lchange some things. Not sure how exactly it will look then I'm finished but Haven will open it's gate again and every one of you who still wants to play can keep his character. 
Give me some time to think all this over.

Just give me a note if your interested at all. And don't just do it because you think to have to or something like that. We will get enough fresh blood to fill out any looses but I won't leave anyone who's still with me behind either.

The current episode is on hold until I know what we decided to do.


----------



## Burnout (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd probably be interested in joining if you'll have me.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm still here and eagerly waiting to see what will change


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I'm still here and eagerly waiting to see what will change



 Bring pie I am hungry


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

don't worry guys, of  course the game will allways have Tokiwong, Aenion and PIE!  
*thinks on how to create superpowered pie that can kill Joey*


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

Count me as interested

Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm still interested but I might want to revamp Clair a bit, or maybe change characters if that's okay too-I find that being just a booster/healer isn't that fun to play as, at least for me.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I just want chicks, can I play?




Me agree. The amount of mademoiselles keeps steadily increasing, and I will be getting a broadband connection at home within the next week or so.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 2, 2004)

update: as some of you allready know I'm moving again at the moment and that would be a real bad time to kick of a game. Once I'm settled in we can start to discuss then/how/if/with whom we will do this.

See ya all


----------



## Velmont (Apr 2, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> update: as some of you allready know I'm moving again at the moment and that would be a real bad time to kick of a game. Once I'm settled in we can start to discuss then/how/if/with whom we will do this.
> 
> See ya all




No prob, take your time to make yourself at home.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 12, 2004)

I want in I want in. Pick me pick me. Don't make me sick my agent on you  .

If you've got room (and it sounds like you do) I'd like to join.

I've got 2 characters in mind and pretty much statted out. One can mimic any power up to 8pp/rank but will die if he isn't mimicing others. The other is a superhuman with insane attribute scores and flight. Take your pick, I want to play both.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 13, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> I want in I want in. Pick me pick me. Don't make me sick my agent on you  .
> 
> If you've got room (and it sounds like you do) I'd like to join.
> 
> I've got 2 characters in mind and pretty much statted out. One can mimic any power up to 8pp/rank but will die if he isn't mimicing others. The other is a superhuman with insane attribute scores and flight. Take your pick, I want to play both.




this game is currently in that strange space in between there you put all that stuff you don't know what to do this.
I am barely managin my X-Men game since those heroes here still didn't manage to get my a working internet connection  in my apartment. Once that is settled I will make a general call who of the old players would be interested in a restart and recruit new players to fill in the empty spots. But I just can't do this just from campus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2004)

I still like pie


----------



## Radiant (Apr 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I still like pie




*sigh*
and then there's that one...


----------



## Aenion (Apr 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I still like pie




I'm not so fond of pie, but I'm still around also 

I hope they get your internet set up fast.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 19, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *bump*




a bump, a bump!!!  
*hugs the bump*

some serious blabla:

My internet connection in my room still isn't set up and I don't have the slightest idea then the eteemed administrators of the system in this place will lower themself down to solve me oh so unimportant problem.
I'm also getting allways shorter on time, what isn't really promising either. Regardless of that a few facts now:

Mutant High V2.0
-If nothing dramatic changes there deffinatly will be a game like this again.
-that game will hopefully run a lot faster since both by ability of typing like crazy and my knowledge of the system has increased dramatically.
-all the old players will get special treatment then the cast is picked if they want to be part of the new series.
-I am NOT sure if old characters will be taken over but it is most likely.
-I am also NOT sure if the previous storyline will be considered or if the old series will be seen as a pilot project and the whole thing starts from scratch.
-if the point above will be in effect AND I do allow the old characters they will just start like they've been at the beginning of the game. That shouldn't be too hard for most...
-most of the npc cast will be with us again but some will change while a few others might go completly.
-the main storyline will be the same since it wasn't really touched in the previous series.
-even though the slow death of the previous series was mostly my fault I will expect players to post more regularly in the new one. No one will ever be blamed for posting as regular as I do then I get slow and usually I will post a lot more than the players but I will expect two or three posts a week that should have more than two sentences.
-speaking of which, the school in the new version will take up some more students which are just the npc's crowding haven. The pc's will allways be the most "talented" and somehow those who allways run into the stories. If a player leaves or justs stops posting without a reason and for a long time his character can step back into the npc cast and any new characters might even just come from there. With a bigger class it will also be a lot easier to introduce new students who just joined.
-I have no idea then this will start. Just so you have no ilusions, we might be talking months, not days here. I won't blame anyone who isn't interested then but there will be a game.
-There deffinatly will be pie.

Thanks to all who leave in the meantime, drop pbp gaming, have grown to hate me and will never come back, have been eaten by giant bugs or whatever other reason might cause them not to read anymore.

@Velmont: Me thinks I promised you the first free place in X-Men X-Changed and there it is. Come on over if you still feel like it.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> a bump, a bump!!!
> *hugs the bump*



 :\



> Mutant High V2.0
> -If nothing dramatic changes there deffinatly will be a game like this again.



 So, what are we gonna play it like? 2.0 is a remake for silly Americans who don't get the 1.0 Anime Version? Or a retool, like they did with _Enterprise_? (Tho that wasn't an improvement). Or 1.0 was a Cartoon and 2.0 is Live-Action?



> -all the old players will get special treatment then the cast is picked if they want to be part of the new series.



 Will we be allowed to make in-jokes that refer to 1.0? (Something like the 'yellow spandex' comment from _X-Men_.)



> -I am NOT sure if old characters will be taken over but it is most likely.
> -most of the npc cast will be with us again but some will change while a few others might go completly.
> -speaking of which, the school in the new version will take up some more students which are just the npc's crowding haven. The pc's will allways be the most "talented" and somehow those who allways run into the stories. If a player leaves or justs stops posting without a reason and for a long time his character can step back into the npc cast and any new characters might even just come from there. With a bigger class it will also be a lot easier to introduce new students who just joined.



 Kewl. So we'll be the 'sort-of' seniors. The guys and girls who have to stand up for the little mutants.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm still interested in a spot whenever this rolls around, assuming there's room!

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Velmont: Me thinks I promised you the first free place in X-Men X-Changed and there it is. Come on over if you still feel like it.




Sure, I am still inetrested, and I will surely take the one I posted earlier on the thread, the teleporter kendo martial artist.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 22, 2004)

Yay some good news 

Domi is still floating around here somewhere I think


----------



## Radiant (Apr 22, 2004)

RobertRaets said:
			
		

> So, what are we gonna play it like? 2.0 is a remake for silly Americans who don't get the 1.0 Anime Version? Or a retool, like they did with Enterprise? (Tho that wasn't an improvement). Or 1.0 was a Cartoon and 2.0 is Live-Action?




The universe is completly finished by now (remember I started the game without any preparatiuon at all), and I think I have a lot better idea on how to handle the game this time. I will also work over some of the npcs and storylines to get the whole thing more streamlined and moving faster to the point. 
The game will deffinatly be set up as a series again, well cartoon or not is still to be decided. It still draws much inspiration from X-Men Evolution.
And no it won`t be like ripped of anime 
The main difference will (hopefully) be that 2.0 works.



> Will we be allowed to make in-jokes that refer to 1.0? (Something like the 'yellow spandex' comment from X-Men.)




 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I'm still interested in a spot whenever this rolls around, assuming there's room




if that still stands once I actually get to do this your more than welcome



> Sure, I am still inetrested, and I will surely take the one I posted earlier on the thread, the teleporter kendo martial artist.




*blink* yeah that one was good. Not sure if we`re talking about the same here. Just post whatever character you want to play over in X-Men X-Changed OOG. Hellzon left us so we have anoter place free.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> Domi is still floating around here somewhere I think




I`m sure I have her.
...somethere...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

Dang, this was one of my favorite games. I thought it went pretty well, and am very sorry to see it go.   Anyhow if 2.0 happens i'm definatly interested, i was pretty happy with my version of Chamber, hopefully he'll live again.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 21, 2004)

Any updates on 2.0?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Any updates on 2.0?




yeah, I'd realy like to do it. But nothing more solid yet and no more freetime for me either.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> yeah, I'd realy like to do it. But nothing more solid yet and no more freetime for me either.




Let us know when you get more time 

I'll still be here


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 10, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I'll still be here



 Me too.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 12, 2004)

Another friendly bump to see if there's a status update on this.


----------

